# Who's going to see the Met's Der Ring?



## GrosseFugue (Nov 30, 2011)

In a few days New York will undergo Wagner mania with the Met's new Der Ring in 20 years! http://ringcycle.metoperafamily.org/behind_the_scenes/photos_and_videos

Robert Lepage's set designs look really, really cool. I like those huge movable louvers with the digital images. Bryn Terfel as Wotan and Deborah Voigt as Brunnhilde? Sounds keen!  And some talented newcomers by the looks of it.

I'm sure there are number of folks here who will be going. Wish I could join you! I hope to read your reviews about the performances. Very, very, very curious!


----------



## rollerphant (Oct 11, 2011)

I would also like to know who is planning to see the Live in HD encores next month? I missed Rheingold and Walkure the first time around....and as much as I'd like to see an entire Ring cycle in approx. 1 weeks time, I'm not sure I am going to.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I am not going to see it due to the great distance (at least until the DVD comes out) but I have heard three of the four operas (except for Das Rheingold) with the new Met cast. Again, I don't claim to be an expert on anything (see my signature) but I enjoyed it a lot, particularly Die Walküre where Maestro Levine was conducting. 

As for the stage set, judging by the photos I've seen, it seemes a little kitchy in places (Siegfried rocking back and forth in that boat during the Rhine journey and the mechanical horse) but then so do almost all Ring stage sets... I just wish I could take a trip to the States for a week to see it. Will the encores be broadcasted on the radio? Last time BBC did a broadcast live from the MET, it was an awesome experience.


----------



## Sator (Jan 23, 2011)

I saw _Götterdämmerung_ on HD. You certainly get a better view of the stage than you do live at the Met. I agree that Grane is a difficult character to pull off on stage, and the toy horse thing looked a bit comical. Overall my impression of the production was positive.


----------

